# DVD Recorder Won't Close/Open the tray



## dweddig (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an RDR-GX257. It works just fine when I can keep a DVD in it. EVery time we try to close the try, it ends up re-opening it. We try it over and over and it just won't get the "READ" stage. For a while it was just a nuisance and required patience, sometimes just holding the tray door shut (i know, not proabably the right thing to do.)

IN any event, it is not terribly expensive, so I am not really incliuned to pay half its cost to get it service. But would like to know if anyone has run across this and have any ideas.

I have opened it up and cleaned it, the area around the try was quite dusty, so I cleaned it using an air can, made sure not to touch the glass eye where the laser sits. 

Still no go. Every now and then an L1 error pops up on the screen, but not sure what it means. 

Done a fair bit of searching on the internet and found this site, seems the most user friendly, so felt it worht a shot to ask.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sounds like the tray open push button may be shorted forcing it to re-open. There are also a couple of switches inside the mechanism that detect whether the tray is open or closed. Possible that one may be a faulty.


----------

